# Personnel Statistics



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 24, 2009)

The personnel office received an email requesting a listing of the department staff broken down by age and sex. The personnel office sent this reply:

"Attached is a list of our staff.  We currently have no one broken down by age or sex. However, we have a few alcoholics."


----------



## HBas (Jun 24, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha

:rofl:


----------

